# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Self-driving technologies, Optimus Ride Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Optimus Ride Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Optimus Ride – team expertise

Published on May 11, 2016




> A look at some of our team's technical expertise in the fields of autonomous technologies, self-driving vehicles, and light electric vehicle production.

----------


## Airicist

Optimus Ride driverless shuttles launch at Brooklyn Navy Yard

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> Six Optimus Ride driverless shuttles are now transporting passengers on a 1.1-mile loop inside the Brooklyn Navy Yard.


"Optimus Ride driverless shuttles launch in Brooklyn Navy Yard"

by Steve Crowe
August 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Optimus Ride’s autonomous system makes self-driving vehicles a reality"
MIT startup’s unique approach to improving human mobility is helping it gain traction in a competitive landscape.

by Zach Winn 
August 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How self-driving vehicles could transform boston

Nov 13, 2019




> On some of the most historic streets in the US, autonomous vehicles are learning to navigate in all types of traffic and weather conditions. What Boston’s self-driving shuttles are learning could inform how and when cities implement autonomous transportation.

----------


## Airicist

We ride New York's first autonomous shuttles

Jan 23, 2020




> The company Optimus Ride operates self-driving vehicles in Brooklyn, Boston, Reston (Virginia), and Fairfield (California). These shuttles ride within the limits of geofenced locations and aim to start working without a safety driver later this year.

----------


## Airicist

Self-driving vehicle systems in a post COVID-19 world

Jul 28, 2020




> Microsoft's Dona Sarkar and Asrar Khan discover how Optimus Ride, an autonomous driving startup, is delivering essential meals, packages, and medicines amidst the COVID-19 lockdown to senior communities in California and to urban developments in Washington DC. 
> 
> It's an amazing endeavor by Optimus Rides' co-founders Ryan Chin and Albert Huang to apply autonomous driving tech to meet the demands caused by the pandemic.

----------

